# I bought this dress...



## lupinfarm (Sep 3, 2009)

So yeah okay I live on a farm, but I needed something for interviews and although this dress is so not suited to interviews, it's adorable and I had to have it. 

What do you guys think, and belt or no belt?












And, PS, I'm 5'10", 239lbs, so finding cute clothing is difficult despite the fact that I'm only a 16/17 on the bottom and XL/XXL on top.


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 3, 2009)

Looks good either way. With the belt makes it look more like a party dress. Depending on what you are interviewing for, without the belt you may get away with it for an interview.


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8 (Sep 3, 2009)

Hello Lupin !   I am tall also !   I agree with the post above ....with the belt it looks  more  like of a party dress......good luck on your adventures of interviewing !  or I was wondering if you have a similar belt in black?  that will match black shoes ?


----------



## big brown horse (Sep 3, 2009)

I am not the gal to ask Lupin!!  I'm either in blue jean cut offs and a tee or jeans and a tee and cowboy boots.  Or if I get woken up too early just a tee and a pair of cowboy boots!!  BUT NEVER A DRESS! 

I do think it looks great either way, the blue belt makes it more interesting to me, less formal.  I am no good with fashion tips, but you look very nice either way!


----------



## lupinfarm (Sep 3, 2009)

hahahaha BBH, me too! ... but my dad has insisted I start to dress more like an adult, my dad is well dressed, and my brother can get away with jeans and a tshirt because... well he's adorable lol (he's 14), but I'd much rather be in jeans and a hoodie any day. 

You should have seen me the other night when I went out for dinner with my parents, there I was in heels trying to make sure the goats were locked up tight in their run and had enough hay LOL.


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Sep 3, 2009)

its totally cute!! i'm a "no belt" vote - but yes for dinner or whatever 

i was going to ask what shoes too - remember barn boots are a no no or interviewing
hee hee hee hee hee

ps its fun to see you!!


----------



## Bronco Hollow (Sep 3, 2009)

Use a cami to accent the dress combo color or add a color under the top to show at the V to correspond with your belt and shoes.  I like the blue belt or any accent color to the basic color dress - adds pizazz.   The cami would make the dress acceptable for any interview.  Don't forget to accent with simple ear rings and your purse for interview...oh and don't forget your shoes!!!  Look for a nice jacket...to match your skirt color, if it has a top pocket correspond a display kerchief the color of your cami - makes another new outfit.  Very cute dress!

No herding goats or checking the chicken coop after your dressed! lol


----------



## Bronco Hollow (Sep 3, 2009)

P.S. on your height.... don't be afraid to wear heals if you can walk in them....practice if you have to lol

AND you are a very beautiful young woman!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## big brown horse (Sep 4, 2009)

O.k. Now I know who to ask for fashion tips...Bronco Hollow!!

I agree don't be afraid to wear heals.


----------

